# rockler's woodturner's finish



## sbwertz (Sep 16, 2011)

Has any one tried this?  I read a really good review of it some weeks ago before it was available in the store.  

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11330

Anyone tried it yet?  I have a friend who is VERY allergic to CA and looking for an alternative finish.

Sharon


----------



## sffone (Sep 16, 2011)

Haven't tried it yet, but have some on order.


----------



## AceHoleInOne (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is a link to a "new" water-based product from General Finishes, I believe Rockler should have it in the store by now?

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=85038

The behlen's appears to be shellac based.

-Ace-


----------



## juteck (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm trying the General's Woodturners Finish now. I bought a bottle last week while in Woodcraft while looking for an alternate and quick way to finish the pens I made for the troops. I wanted a finish that I could apply off the lathe in sort of an assembly line.  This works, but I don't know the durability of it yet.  It has a watery/milky consistency to it, but it does dry clear, unlike the old water-based finishes of yesteryear.  The first coat tended to raise the grain when it dried, but a quick polish with the white "scotch brite" pad smoothed it out.  No strong odors like CA, and easy to apply to several pens at one time. I put 4 coats on which left a decent gloss finish. I didn't buff to a high gloss, but buffed it down to a satin finish.  It still had a "warm wood" feeling to it, not a plastic like feel. 

I need to make myself another wood pen and use this finish to really test it's durability. I also need to make myself a better finishing/drying rack. I guess I know what I'm doing today!


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 17, 2011)

Behlens is a shellac based polish.  It looks great initially, however it will wear off over time.  I believe PSI sells a lacquer based friction polish which may work better.  I never have tried it though.

I am curious though, is your friend allergic to the fumes or to the actual finish itself?


----------



## 76winger (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks a lot like Shellawax http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17434&filter=shellawax which I've used numerous times, especially on the really hard woods that don't need a plastic shell, like CA provides, on them. My very first pen was made using it 3 years ago and the finish has held up well, although if I wanted to keep it shining brightly a re-coat would be in order.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 17, 2011)

Actually, the General Finishes Woodturner's Finish is the one I read about.  I didn't remember the exact name.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 17, 2011)

Try the Doctor's Woodshop high friction polish its walnut oil based drys hard and is food safe as well. 
http://www.doctorswoodshop.com/


----------



## penmaker1967 (Sep 18, 2011)

i have used this finsh some. it works very well i put on 3 coats letting it dry between coats then buff with some of the finsh on the towel. it holds up very well


----------



## leehljp (Sep 18, 2011)

I have used that finish on flatwork wood but not on pens. Pens are unique in the finish world - in the abuse, handling, humidity, and minuscule dirt and grime that they come in contact with as compared to fine furniture.

The finish is a great finish, as most wood finishes are. BUT people, pen turners included, don't think about doing the same thing with "pens" finished by finishes  as you mentioned - as they will for flat work (furniture). People will clean, polish and wax finely finished fine furniture often, but do not think of doing it any more often with a pen. We have to remember that we put our hands all over a pen many times a day but only touch fine furniture on occasion and then wonder why a fine furniture finish does not hold up on a pen.

IF the pen is cleaned and waxed at the higher proportional rate to its handling -in comparison to fine furniture, then on the pen it should work fine also.


----------



## t001xa22 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hank, your narrative is right on the money. I have never heard it put any better. When I sell or give a pen away, I try to convey information like that. However, like most folks, few would actually do that kind of care. Your words make for a great reminder.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 27, 2011)

Follow-up on General Finishes Woodturner's Finish.  Went over to Rockler last weekend but they didn't have the finish yet.  The website was sold out, so I bought some on special order and they will call me when it comes in.  I guess it flew off the shelves!  The warehouse was out within a couple of days.


----------



## kovalcik (Sep 27, 2011)

The new woodcraft ad has General's woodturners finish listed.


----------



## AceHoleInOne (Oct 17, 2011)

sbwertz said:


> Follow-up on General Finishes Woodturner's Finish.  Went over to Rockler last weekend but they didn't have the finish yet.  The website was sold out, so I bought some on special order and they will call me when it comes in.  I guess it flew off the shelves!  The warehouse was out within a couple of days.




Did it arrive yet? Have you had a chance to try some?
:good:

-Ace-


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 17, 2011)

AceHoleInOne said:


> sbwertz said:
> 
> 
> > Follow-up on General Finishes Woodturner's Finish.  Went over to Rockler last weekend but they didn't have the finish yet.  The website was sold out, so I bought some on special order and they will call me when it comes in.  I guess it flew off the shelves!  The warehouse was out within a couple of days.
> ...



Got it today.  I finished an ice cream scoop handle with it.  Put on about 12 thin coats, buffing between with the #7 dry micromesh pad.  I used a paper towel and just put on 4 or 5 drops each time.  It dried almost instantly in our 16% humidity.  I put it on with the lathe spinning, and it resulted in a slightly matte finish.  Which is fine for an ice cream scoop.  Not sure I would like it on a pen. I really wanted the finish for larger items that I've been using Mylands on, such as bowls and tea lights.

It is purpleheart. (Note, the handle was ordered oversized for someone with arthritis.)


----------



## G1Pens (Oct 17, 2011)

I just came back from a local woodworkers meeting. One of the guys had made a bunch of salt & pepper shakers and some bottlestoppers that he finished with the General Finishes Woodturners Finish. The stuff looked great. He had attended a demo recently and was told to use 5 coats with a 10 min drying time between coats.

The stuff he had looked great!! The finish was smooth and deep. He had used micromesh to get a great shine. He had some similar items finished in CA and the Woodturners Finish looked just as good if not better.

Don't know how it would hold up for durability on a pen, but it sure did look good.


----------



## AceHoleInOne (Oct 19, 2011)

sbwertz said:


> AceHoleInOne said:
> 
> 
> > sbwertz said:
> ...



Glad it finally arrived! Correct, its not a grain filler so depending on the wood you could use a lot of coats. Best on soft porous woods to use a couple heavy coats of Enduro Var first, then sand it down and apply the WTF.

From what I have heard, the finish is quite durable and should hold up extremely well against the oils and chemicals of the skin. Was said better than ca glue?

Time will tell.

-ACE-


----------

